
The CSS Standard Color Names and “Rebecca Purple” - August-Garcia
https://www.256kilobytes.com/index.php/content/show/1946/the-css-standard-color-names-and-rebecca-purple
======
wodenokoto
> Those who opposed the motion were readily dismissed as being “jerks.”

That is true. I wrote a comment on HN back then, saying I thought it didn't
belong in the spec and was promptly called a jerk and downvoted.

~~~
syn0byte
"You're not wrong, you're just an asshole" \-- The Dude

It's just a list of arbitrarily predefined colors not a vital part of the core
spec. Why spend the energy arguing against it? 'Mistyrose' and 'mintcream' are
super serious business and don't sound like stripper names at all.

